# Managing a 2.5 acre lawn



## comptalk (Feb 25, 2009)

I was thinking of the best way to handle our lawn. Its about 2.5 acres. Should I buy a tractor and trimmer or hire out? Hiring out I am getting quotes for 100.00 a cut twice a month. What do you guys and gals recommend?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

for that price have them cut it. $100 X 7 = $700 a year. A good tractor is about $2500. And you have to do the work and maintenance and storage


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

One of my favorite expenses is paying the guy who mows our lawn. He has enough discretion to only mow it when it needs it, mow it more than once a week if it needs it, and only charge me for what he does.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

100 a cut, twice a month = 200 a month... x 7 or so months = 1,400.... i paid around 800 for my troybilt mower and it does my acre fine.
and you get to play on the mower too! i have a trailer for hauling stuff too, so it's really been a help out here. now if i could just get the plow blade and chains.....

DM


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

personally i love to cut my grass others hate it i guess it depends on you


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Are you in an area that needs the grass cut 12 months a year?
Asl them what happens if it doesn't need to be cut
Around here its maybe 5 months a year
And only 2x a month the "middle" months
I'd put in some massive garden areas to cut down on the grass
We only have 1/2 acre but I can cut what grass I have in maybe an hour. I usually only spend 1/2 hour at a time 2 nights a week


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Personally I would buy a lawn tractor and do it myself.

Besides, if you have a lawn tractor then you can do things like this.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

You must remember to wear your helmet.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

And I also like to listen to "tunes" while cutting the grass.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> personally i love to cut my grass others hate it i guess it depends on you


yup, there's a lot of us 'hank hill' types out there... *grin*

DM


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

heres my ride set up for snow


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

My wife mows our 2 acres with her 42" rider in about 2-2½ hours. Her biggest problem (besides me) isn't mowing the grass, it's picking up the heavy clippings during the growing/wet season. I've got her a cyclone rake, which picks up the clippings and also picks up the leaves in the fall.

Keep your lawn 'rider mower' friendly, do not do a lot of push mowing or trimming. Just my 2¢.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I also edged out all my gardens to make it easier to run the lawnmower. By doing this I do not have to go back & trim or use a weedwacker
I actually eliminated 25' x 80' with the new garage & driveway


----------

